# Autotrail roof marker light cover



## hblewett (Jan 28, 2008)

The plastic cover on our front roof marker light is broken. I have only been able to find a complete light for sale at about £20, which seems a lot for a small piece of plastic.

Does anyone know where I might get just the cover on its own, please?

It is marked as a Hella E1 11761 and is basically a small cone about 2cm across at the base.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

http://www.truckstuff.co.uk/collections/exterior-lights?page=1

may be worth a look...


----------



## dolcefarniente (Jan 2, 2012)

The number you have is eu approval for use. Lamp hella part no is 2PF 001 650 - 001 if it helps. Also crosses to Merc Benz 000 826 36 47 if you need one urgently.


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good morning hblewett,

I would be confident in stating that its unlikely Hella will sell the lens only for this lamp, the ratio of lamps where you can buy lens only in comparison to buying the complete lamp is lower.

Are either of the following links the lamp you require;

http://www.caravan-components.co.uk/epages/BT2955.sf/en_GB/?ObjectPath=/Shops/BT2955/Products/EL106H

http://www.caravan-components.co.uk/epages/BT2955.sf/en_GB/?ObjectPath=/Shops/BT2955/Products/EL95H

Regards,
Chris


----------



## paul1964bandit (Feb 4, 2011)

*Sorted*

Hi
Did you get sorted?


----------

